# Crabgrass? POA Triv?



## lulanoski (Apr 9, 2021)

Apologies if this is an obvious question to most, but I have been struggling getting my lawn to an "acceptable" condition over the years. I put down crabgrass preventer late March, and wonder if I was too late.

Have a bunch of these popping up now - ALL OVER!

Any advice on best way to handle? I did just put down another application of the preventer a few days ago also.

Edit: After reading some other threads, I'm thinking maybe it's POA Triv... if it is, is there a way to rid the yard of it (other than old fashioned manual pulling)?


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Looks like annual ryegrass to me. Would need closer detailed pics to be more positive.


----------



## superkaz661 (Apr 19, 2019)

My 2 cent guess is orchard/goose/quack grass.


----------



## lulanoski (Apr 9, 2021)

Powhatan said:


> Looks like annual ryegrass to me. Would need closer detailed pics to be more positive.


Here is a closer picture of it pulled.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Definitely not crabgrass. Too early.

I have orchard grass here as there are farms nearby that grow hay for cattle.


----------



## lulanoski (Apr 9, 2021)

Deadlawn said:


> Definitely not crabgrass. Too early.
> 
> I have orchard grass here as there are farms nearby that grow hay for cattle.


I think you are probably correct with this. In my initial searching around, it sounds like my options to rid the yard of this is manual pulling or Roundup and killing any grass it touches around this unwanted grass?


----------

